# Nintendo DS lite games for adults



## danaforever (13 Nov 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Can you please let me know what (nintendo DS lite) games are suitable for adults, other than the brain training games?  Can adults have fun on this console too?  Thank you, all recommendations really appreciated.  Happy Christmas.
Dana


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2007)

You mean like a digital drinking game or wife swapping game?


----------



## foxylady (13 Nov 2007)

danaforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know what (nintendo DS lite) games are suitable for adults, other than the brain training games? Can adults have fun on this console too? Thank you, all recommendations really appreciated. Happy Christmas.
> Dana


 
Mario games are always good and bubble bobble.


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2007)

any recommendations for the cheapest place to buy the games online ?


----------



## decembersal (13 Nov 2007)

any recommendations for a cheap online place to buy the DS lite?


----------



## foxylady (13 Nov 2007)

decembersal said:


> any recommendations for a cheap online place to buy the DS lite?


 
Dont know about online but Virgin in the Square and Dundrum have the DS lite with brain training game for €150.


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2007)

Thanks Foxylady - just what I am after and was goona go and buy the console today in Argos for 150 alone !


----------



## nolo77 (13 Nov 2007)

I have the Platinum Sudoku game which also includes Kakuro. Good fun. Good also if you just want to learn to play as the games are graded and have optional hints. As you progress, three or four mini games are unlocked.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2007)

danaforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know what (nintendo DS lite) games are suitable for adults, other than the brain training games?  Can adults have fun on this console too?  Thank you, all recommendations really appreciated.  Happy Christmas.
> Dana


I remember _Leisure Suit Larry _on _PCs _years ago. I presume they're still not doing this?


----------



## tallpaul (13 Nov 2007)

There are loads of games that appeal to adults for the DS but it depends what you are interested in. Have a look on Eurogamer and navigate to the DS reviews section. The games are reviewed by adults for adults. 

I would suggest the Phoenix Wright games, Advance Wars, Super Mario, mario kart or even the 42 Classic Games compilation.


----------



## angel40 (13 Nov 2007)

Decembersal, why not get some secondhand games in Smyths toy store so you won't feel so bad if you don't like the games.  Myself and my 7 yr old daughter play Mario 64 ds its great fun.


----------



## dub0605 (13 Nov 2007)

decembersal said:


> any recommendations for a cheap online place to buy the DS lite?


 
smyths are doing a good deal at the moment, its €175 for the ds and then u get to pick any new release game. or for €165 you get the ds and get a pick of 5 games. I know HMV,Game and Virgin also have some good deals on at the moment but i find smyths to be the best sometimes.

also in gamestop shops you can trade in two games and get a new chart game in return, good deal if you have two old games that you dont play or dont like


----------



## dub0605 (13 Nov 2007)

danaforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know what (nintendo DS lite) games are suitable for adults, other than the brain training games? Can adults have fun on this console too? Thank you, all recommendations really appreciated. Happy Christmas.
> Dana


 
you can get a who wants to be a millionare game at the moment. there is also hotel dusk which would be aimed at adults, its a mystery game. zelda is one for all too and sims castaway looks good for any age


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I remember _Leisure Suit Larry _on _PCs _years ago. I presume they're still not doing this?



....dang .... and I was hoping for the Wii version to be introduced some day.....


----------



## jambr (13 Nov 2007)

I got my Nintendo DS lite about two months ago and cannot put it down. I have Hotel Dusk Room 215. Detective type of game. Have to find clues to move on and solve the mystery, its great.. 
Also at the moment i am using a Phoenix Wright game... Its solving a murder ... so far I am enjoying it.... about half way through... 
Would anyone know any more games like these? Going to Spain and hoping to pick up some cheaper than in Dublin.


----------



## CmTaz (13 Nov 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> any recommendations for the cheapest place to buy the games online ?


 
[broken link removed] is an Irish site I recently found with free postage within Ireland. Prices are in general very good. A few of the games can be got cheaper online but there are also some serious bargains there too.

I am still debating trying out their trade in service.


----------



## veronicabee (3 Dec 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to get e books on DS Lite? Ive read about something called readmore but cant find details


----------



## tiger (3 Dec 2009)

Don't think you can get e-books but they have the 100 classic books
http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Classic-Book-Collection-Nintendo/dp/B001LK6XKE


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

If you get yourself an R4 card, you can install hundreds of games on it for free. Never have to buy a game again. I've done it for my little brother and it's saved my parents hundreds in having to buy games, when you take into account that a game costs anything up to €45.


----------



## Pickle (4 Dec 2009)

I really like the brain training games and the golf games are really very good,


----------



## TarfHead (4 Dec 2009)

packard said:


> If you get yourself an R4 card, you can install hundreds of games on it for free. Never have to buy a game again.


 
Or just rob them from the shops, cos what you're advocating is also illegal  ?


----------



## TarfHead (4 Dec 2009)

danaforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know what (nintendo DS lite) games are suitable for adults, other than the brain training games?


 
The Mrs is currently enjoying Scribblenauts


----------



## Teknon (4 Dec 2009)

The Professor Layton series both games 'The Curious Village' and 'Pandora's Box' brilliant puzzle games.


----------



## woodbine (4 Dec 2009)

Teknon said:


> The Professor Layton series both games 'The Curious Village' and 'Pandora's Box' brilliant puzzle games.


 
i got the Curious Village for Christmas last year and it's brilliant. Pandora's Box is on my Santy list for this year.


----------

